# MK7 Golf Audio Recommendation?



## ReadTheBook (Jul 15, 2003)

Looking for a recommendation on decent components and amp for my MK7 Golf. Preferably that will fit easily without modifications as I plan to DIY.

I can't do a sub at the moment due to having an infant, so I don't care about that for the time being. Because i have an infant, I will want an amp that is small (perhaps under a seat or in one of the trunk side cubby areas) but mighty. Open to other ideas.

I typically do a lot of headphone listening with a DAC and Amp and all of the music I play in my car is lossless, so decent range (since I'm not doing a sub) and clarity are both important to me. I listen to a lot of jamband music, classic rock, Alternative, jazz and funk (In that order). I don't listen to hiphop or country, but most everything else is fair game for my ears.

Budget is $500. Go!


----------



## full of tin (Mar 26, 2011)

*Here's my MK7 Audio Plan.*

I've been diggin a lot into this lately. I don't need or want a BOOM BOOM machine. just some MidFi quality.
Things snowball very fast, and i'm trying to filter what will get the best sound under $1000 
It seems like a lot, but it's cheaper than me upgrading to the fender system. I think the fender system sound verrrry muddy and bass heavy. 
OEM drivers will be the very first things to go! 

I always try and buy from Crutchfield. they have the best tech support, and pretty great pricing! 

*Drivers:*
FRONT: Focal Performance PS 165V (special offset mounts are needed)
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_091PS165V/Focal-Performance-PS-165V.html

REAR: Focal Performance R-130S2
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_091130S/Focal-Performance-R-130S2.html?cc=07

*AMP: *
Just enough to make the nice drivers sing. The OEM headunit doesn't have enough sauce to get you money out of the expensive drivers. 
Looks like they will have OEM wiring easy head unit plug in
http://www.focal-america.com/news/new-impulse-4-320-amplifier/

Nice amp, but no OEM Wiring.
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_091FD4350/Focal-FD-4-350.html

*Sound Deadening:*
DynaMat all over the place. Both to help smooth out the driver sound, but mainly to make a quieter cabin for easy listening.

*SUB:*
Somthing small, maybe an under the seat box.or a small tire box. 8" or 10"
I dont need the bass, but if I install the system and its lacking a lot then I will consider it. 

*DSP:*
Not sure how much this is needed. I know it is the BEST way to do it, but dollar bills are adding up.
I don't care the timing/eq/etc. I just see the value in flattening out the signal. 
Probably the last thing to ever install. 

Whats your plan?


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

What music u listen to?

Do u want to rewire the whole car? If u replace ur interior speakers. You will have no choice but to run thicker wiring. 

I would get a 8 or 10 in powered sub. U will enjoy it. The factory sounds good already..


----------



## full of tin (Mar 26, 2011)

*man on wire*

One doesn't have to replace wires when replacing door speakers and tweeters.

If more clarity and definition is what you want from a sound upgrade, then a subwoofer is not your first move.
The load of the new drivers, even with an auxilary amp will stillbe safw with the OEM wires.


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

full of tin said:


> One doesn't have to replace wires when replacing door speakers and tweeters.
> 
> If more clarity and definition is what you want from a sound upgrade, then a subwoofer is not your first move.
> The load of the new drivers, even with an auxilary amp will stillbe safw with the OEM wires.


I hope you never do my system. If he wants quality, you have to either do it right, or don't do it at all. 

That's silly for you to replace a interior speakers which are components plus an amp. Which will be more power, you need to upgrade the wires. 

You know anything about electronics on how wires can heat up, and cause other issues. 

I guess ti each there own but I would never change my whole interior speakers and use Factory wiring..lol

Tha is plain silly!


----------



## full of tin (Mar 26, 2011)

*chart and things.*

* Best remove the weakest elemet first. and with VW, it is the TWEETER, then the mid's in the door. *

OEM wiring is 18 gauge. *Under 10' lengths have little effect on quality, see chart below* 

*Math for safety:*
*8 Ohm* door speakers with a drivers RMS of *75w* draws a *3 amp* load. (that's wiht a strong piggyback amp)
*18guage - 7amps* YAY WE ARE SAFE!
16guage - 10amps
14guage - 15amps 

4-Ohm 2,000,00W Subwoofers, yes you are correct, larger wiring is needed.

Yes, it's the best thing to upgrade to 14/16 gauge. But, it seems like the OP is looking for a quick affordable solution to improve sound quality/clarity. 
Labor:Reward ratio is preeety low on rewiring.

Just adding a boombox in the trunk will not be the best for the music he list's: _'jam band, rock, jazz, vocals, etc'_

Anything about the red threshold line is imperceivable by the human ear. See charts below


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

What's ur figures on a 4 ohm, 8 ohm is geared more towards hime audio. 

Facts?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Shame this isn't offered in the US. https://www.alpine-europe.com/index.php?id=234


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Shame this isn't offered in the US. https://www.alpine-europe.com/index.php?id=234


Wow! Great find..


----------



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

full of tin said:


> *Drivers:*
> FRONT: Focal Performance PS 165V (special offset mounts are needed)
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_091PS165V/Focal-Performance-PS-165V.html
> 
> ...


Crutchfield has not been able to tell me which speakers will fit in my MkVII. Are you sure these will work? Is it just up to the install shop to know how to install aftermarket separates into my Golf?


----------



## full of tin (Mar 26, 2011)

*Sort of fits*

You have to use a adapter ring to get 6.5" to fit. Buy one, or I just made mine from MDF. 
I've seen some people re-use the OEM rings, but you have to destroy the drivers :/ lame. 

I have them installed. They sound great, but still need an amp to actually hear the upgraded quality.
More info to come! 



rossi46 said:


> Crutchfield has not been able to tell me which speakers will fit in my MkVII. Are you sure these will work? Is it just up to the install shop to know how to install aftermarket separates into my Golf?


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

I wouldn't waste your time with passive crossovers. They're expensive and not very efficient. Use a mini dsp https://www.minidsp.com/ and do it the right way.


----------



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

full of tin said:


> You have to use a adapter ring to get 6.5" to fit. Buy one, or I just made mine from MDF.
> I've seen some people re-use the OEM rings, but you have to destroy the drivers :/ lame.
> 
> I have them installed. They sound great, but still need an amp to actually hear the upgraded quality.
> More info to come!


Would love to see pics. Did you end up installing that Focal amp, also?


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

ReadTheBook said:


> Looking for a recommendation on decent components and amp for my MK7 Golf. Preferably that will fit easily without modifications as I plan to DIY.
> 
> I can't do a sub at the moment due to having an infant, so I don't care about that for the time being. Because i have an infant, I will want an amp that is small (perhaps under a seat or in one of the trunk side cubby areas) but mighty. Open to other ideas.
> 
> ...


The $500 budget is tough. I really like the JL XD amps. They're really small, pack a punch and are fairly bulletproof. If you think you may add a sub later best to by an amp that will accommodate that. The JL amps also have really flexible crossovers built in. For speakers, go and listen to a bunch of them. Everyone's ears and expectations are different. Hertz, Focal, and Morel make some great products but there are plenty of others that are good as well. Also, skip the rear speakers. Just leave the factory speakers hooked up to the head unit. You're not going to sit back there and your baby won't know the difference. Use the money you would have spent on those and put it towards a better amp and front speakers.

I pick Up my MK 7 Gti this week. Luckily I have my JL amp I pulled out of my JSW so I'm just going to need speakers.


----------

